# Will echo string trimmer heads fit any other brands ?



## Cycledude (Jun 25, 2016)

i'm tired of messing with loading string trimmer heads on My Stihl weed eaters and am wondering if one of those much easier loading echo heads would fit ? I'd love to try one and see for myself if those echo heads actually work like they claim.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 26, 2016)

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Accessories/Trimmer-Accessories

Which part number are you asking about? Do you want the kind that you stick two 8 inch pieces in or one that wind up?

21560056 this one calls itself rapid loader universal fit, probably/possibly at a home depo to go and examine.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 26, 2016)

Sindaiwa/echo Speed Feed head is what you ate looking for. IIRC, there is a 375, 400 and 450. I believe I am running the 400 and it comes with a green nut that fits Stihl. In fact, my Kombi has one on it right now.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 26, 2016)

What model of Stihl are you trying to fit? I believe they will only fit models with a LH thread arbor. The speed fees heada fit both my km-130 and fs240. I think Echo makes a 375, 400, and 450. The 400 should do for most trimmers. I have the 450 on the kombi because it fits larger line. My 450 is supposed to only hold 10' but my 400 holds 20'. I believe the 375 only holds 10'. And, one last note about the 400. It doesn't do lines much over 0.095. The line gets stuck in the pass through part of the head.

Oh and they do work just like they seem. Super well.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 26, 2016)

Oops, I double posted. Here is a vid.


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 2, 2016)

I was just at HD, looked at their SpeedFeed head--the same model fits curved and straight shafts, comes with several adapters to fit various trimmers--$29.95!!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 2, 2016)

And well worth it, imo.


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 2, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> And well worth it, imo.


I agree!!


----------



## Cycledude (Jul 3, 2016)

GlynnC said:


> I was just at HD, looked at their SpeedFeed head--the same model fits curved and straight shafts, comes with several adapters to fit various trimmers--$29.95!!



Yes I also went looking at Home Depot today, the speed feed heads look great , for $30 I just might try one. I really wanted to see the Honda four stroke trimmers but they didn't have any, asked someone working there but they were not even aware Home Depot sells Honda trimmers.


----------

